# Hydrocotyle pic



## kron (May 31, 2005)

This was taken with a sony cybershot with manual settings i dont remember. The shutter speed was pretty fast and the lights were about 20cm above it. All i did was a quick crop and save in ms paint.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

kron said:


> This was taken with a sony cybershot with manual settings i dont remember. The shutter speed was pretty fast and the lights were about 20cm above it. All i did was a quick crop and save in ms paint.


Are you sure that's a hydrocotyle?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful shot of L. nummularia.

Carlos


----------

